# Bike Fitting San Diego??



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I know a ton of places that do bike fitting in San Diego....just not sure who is good at it. I don't want to waste my money.

Who is the best in San Diego? I need to get dialed in asap!

Thanks!


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Want to get it right? Go to Santa Monica and see Nate Loyal. He is DEFINITELY worth the drive. Just do a search for him. Worth the time, money, and the traffic!


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

I ended up getting a bike fit a Moment Bike Shop in Pt. Loma, San Diego. The process took about 2 hours and I am happier with the fit. Ended up that my saddle was a bit too high, far back and stem was too long. Making those minor changes seems to have helped a bit....probably would have never known, had I just done the fit myself.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*otherwise*

the guys @ B&L do a good job fitting as well


----------



## MonstaMatt (Mar 27, 2012)

rydbyk said:


> i ended up getting a bike fit a moment bike shop in pt. Loma, san diego. The process took about 2 hours and i am happier with the fit. Ended up that my saddle was a bit too high, far back and stem was too long. Making those minor changes seems to have helped a bit....probably would have never known, had i just done the fit myself.


how much did it cost if i may ask? Thanks in advance!


----------



## spyderman52 (Mar 21, 2008)

call carbon connection, Oceanside I believe, just google it.


----------



## dogshine (Apr 11, 2010)

go to Steven Carre at Bike Effect. several hours and he measures everything. its worth the trip to Santa Monica


----------

